

Ask HN: What are some good "A-Z" resources for starting a company/managing a startup? - kwamenum86

I'd like to know more about the ins and outs of running a business but where do I start?  Many will be rejected from incubators and the remaining choice is learning, accumulating resources, and networking yourself.  I have picked up bits and pieces of great advice here and there but I really need a comprehensive guide I can look at in my free time.
======
systemtrigger
The HN library is a strong reading list:

<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

------
dwynings
Mark Davis' Blog has a collection of posts about Starting up

[http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/starting-your-
compa...](http://www.markpeterdavis.com/getventure/starting-your-company.html)

~~~
kwamenum86
Thank you much. That is perfect.

------
ReTelTech
Buy "Four Steps to the Epiphany" by Steve Blank and "A Good Hard Kick in the
Ass" by Rob Adams. Before you do anything else, read them both cover to cover.

